# Pixel Grafiken



## p-flash (11. Juni 2005)

Hi,

 weiß jemand wie und womit man am besten Grafiken wie auf http://tag-der-arbeit.extrajetzt.de/ erstellt?

 Danke

 p-flash


----------



## therealcharlie (11. Juni 2005)

ja, mit vie geduld inde du jeden einzelnen pixel selbst zeichnest, da geht auch schon mit paint. und nein, dafür gibt es keinen filter.


----------



## p-flash (12. Juni 2005)

Ok, danke. Das hatte ich befürchtet.

 p-flash


----------

